# No consigo que me funcione el dvd ide (abierto)

## opotonil

Hola,

El equipo tiene un cdrom, cdrw SCSI que funciona perfectamente (bueno, no he probado a grabar) y un dvdrom IDE que no hay forma de hacerlo tirar.

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

```

# CRW2100S (pci-0000:02:03.0-scsi-0:0:3:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:02:03.0-scsi-0:0:3:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:02:03.0-scsi-0:0:3:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# SONY_DVD-ROM_DDU1612 (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# DVD-ROM_DDU1612 (pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

```

Como veis el DVD me lo detecta tanto como IDE (que es lo que realmente es) como SCSI (que no se a que viene) de hecho si me cargo el fichero "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules" y reinicio o hago un "udevstart" para que me lo cree nuevamente luego al revisar el fichero unas veces me lo a detectado como SCSI otras como IDE y otras de las dos maneras...

Tal y como esta ahora mismo, si hago un "ls /dev" solo me aparece "dvd1" de "dvd" ni rastro, asi que imagino que en el ultimo reinicio cogiera la linea scsi referente al dvd y pasara de la ide, bueno la cosa es que si hago:

```

mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd1 /mnt/dvd

mount: No se ha encontrado el medio

mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd

mount: El dispositivo especial /dev/dvd no existe

```

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias y salu2.

PD: en principio no creo que sea por ninguna opcion del kernel ya que he estado comparandolas con las del portatil, en el que el dvd - dvdrw me funciona perfectamente, y tengo las mismas en ambos equipos. Asi que o se me a pasado algo al revisar o estaria bien.

----------

## esteban_conde

Echale un vistazo a la salida del comando dmesg, como root dmesg >dmesg.txt luego de leerlo tranquilamente puedes borrar dmesg.txt, seguramente tengas ahí el nombre que tu sistema le asigna al dvd, que puede ser hdc o sdc con lo que montarlo seria algo como mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd o el nombre que obtengas al leer dmesg.txt.

----------

## opotonil

Ya habia estado buscando /dev/hdc o /dev/sdc pero no existen, en mi caso es /dev/sr0 para el cdrom SCSI y /dev/sr1 para el dvd IDE. Pero si hago un mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr1 /mnt/dvd la respuesta es la de siempre "mount: No se ha encontrado el medio".

La verdad que no se por donde tirar... os pego la seccion de dmesg que habla del dvd:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.00ac7
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
> ...

 

y la salida de lspci -v referente al IDE:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
> 
>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8IPE1000 Pro2 motherboard (865PE)
> ...

 

Salu2 y muchas gracias.

PD: a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo porque ya ando desesperado.

----------

## zorth

hola.

veo que tienes una placa gigabyte con p865. tienes soporte en el nucleo para ata & cdrom  ?

si no lo detecta, prueba con otras fuentes. a mi la primera vez que instale gentoo en este pc, que lo tengo no hace ni 1 mes y medio, la antigua dvdrw scsi LG ( que a nadie se le ocurra comprar una dvdrw LG SATA porque no graban dvds con libata !!! ) no me la detectaba con las gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r7 y sigo sin saber por que. tenia soporte en bios (ahci), soporte en scsi y sata y aun asi no existia /dev/sr0. cuando cambie a las fuentes 2.6.21 fue detectada sin problemas.

mira en tu caso, que tienes soporte para las controladoras de tu placa, en mi caso jmicron e ich8r en el tuyo las que sean.

----------

## opotonil

Pues nada a ver cuando tengo un rato para probar las 2.6.21... espero que haya suerte.

Ya es mala leche que no te detectara el dvd sata y que a mi me detecte el ide como sata o scsi

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 jun  5  2007 cdrom1 -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 jun  5  2007 cdrom2 -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 jun  5  2007 cdrom3 -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 jun  5  2007 dvd1 -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 jun  5  2007 dvd2 -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 jun  5  2007 dvd3 -> sr1

 
```

Como no lo pilla bien el udev se hace un lio y cada vez tengo mas cd's y dvd's X)

Muchas gracias y saludos.

----------

